

The Three Christs of Ypsilanti - striking
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three_Christs_of_Ypsilanti

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8203494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8203494)

